# A good video to watch while high as fuck



## JamesWolverine (Oct 14, 2015)

Look at all the enlarged heads and stuff LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2015)

That video fucking sucked, harshed my buzz. Didn't you quit weed? Why are you still posting? Did you think T&T was short on stupid threads and no talent poser mc vids?


----------



## GIJonas (Oct 14, 2015)

Holy fuck that was garbage. You waste being stoned on that crap?


----------



## JamesWolverine (Oct 14, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> That video fucking sucked, harshed my buzz. Didn't you quit weed? Why are you still posting? Did you think T&T was short on stupid threads and no talent poser mc vids?


Did I say I stopped smoking I said growing


----------



## Grojak (Oct 14, 2015)

Isn't there a minimum age requirement for being here? Go away I think you need to be 18!!


----------



## peter berger (Oct 14, 2015)

that song sounded like a dumpster full of babies rolling down a flight of stairs. lol


----------



## JamesWolverine (Oct 14, 2015)

peter berger said:


> that song sounded like a dumpster full of babies rolling down a flight of stairs. lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> Did I say I stopped smoking I said growing
> View attachment 3521322


Since you can't remember what you say, here's some help - 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-gonna-stop-smoking-weed-forever.886186/

"I just realized I can't do it it costs too much to run and time consuming and very stressful incase I get caught I need to concentrate on my studies and save my money, I'm down to my last few stash and I've already stopped growing.
Do you have any intentions in quiting at some point?"

Good thing you stopped smoking, it was apparently fucking with your short term memory...


----------



## JamesWolverine (Oct 14, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Since you can't remember what you say, here's some help -
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-gonna-stop-smoking-weed-forever.886186/
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOL you stupid dumb fuck lol, I said "I'm down to my last few stash meaning i still have some smokeables that I use... lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> LOOOOOOOOL you stupid dumb fuck lol, I said "I'm down to my last few stash meaning i still have some smokeables that I use... lol


You also said, 'I'm going to stop smoking weed forever', it's in the title of the thread. Also, how can growing weed cost too much? For a tiny grow, If you sell one or two ounces a month, you more than cover your costs. My ounces go for $350 and cost less than $15 to grow. Did you really grow? Do you have any pics at all?


----------



## JamesWolverine (Oct 14, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> You also said, 'I'm going to stop smoking weed forever', it's in the title of the thread. Also, how can growing weed cost too much? For a tiny grow, If you sell one or two ounces a month, you more than cover your costs. My ounces go for $350 and cost less than $15 to grow. Did you really grow? Do you have any pics at all?


Browse through my old thread you'll see pics, also that's the thing I don't want to see and I only got 3 ounces under 5 months grow, i think it was 2 months veg 2-3 months flower. electricity is expensive too I used £2-3 a day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> Browse through my old thread you'll see pics, also that's the thing I don't want to see and I only got 3 ounces under 5 months grow, i think it was 2 months veg 2-3 months flower. electricity is expensive too I used £2-3 a day.


Please link to that thread, I'd love to take a look...


----------



## JamesWolverine (Oct 14, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Please link to that thread, I'd love to take a look...


Fuck that I ain't searching for it, if you want it you go look for it I don't need to prove anything to you dipshit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2015)

My, my. Such hostility, it's starting to sound like bullshit. No wonder no one likes you...


----------



## JamesWolverine (Oct 14, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> My, my. Such hostility, it's starting to sound like bullshit. No wonder no one likes you...


LOL you're talking shit trying to provoke a reaction out of me lmaoo


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2015)

Go to bed James


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah Jimmyliner go to bed young fella


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 15, 2015)

Loool


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 15, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> Fuck that I ain't searching for it, if you want it you go look for it I don't need to prove anything to you dipshit.


you are like the truckie I had a verbal with on the cb today. Talks like a big man but when it comes to the red light and time to jump out of the cab and go toe to toe, there's nobody to be seen and nothing said.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Oct 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> you are like the truckie I had a verbal with on the cb today. Talks like a big man but when it comes to the red light and time to jump out of the cab and go toe to toe, there's nobody to be seen and nothing said.


Racks on racks on racks just might pull up in my Spider
All my diamonds black you can motherfuckin' knight 'em
All these pussy niggas whack, I'm a murk em every night'll
Pull up screamin' blat, got my motor out a Viper
Got 100 million flat like my motherfuckin' idol
I might eat it, I might lick it, but I swear i'll never bite 'em
I swear every time I dress myself it go motherfuckin' viral
Pussy niggas stealin' swag, bring my shit back like recycles
I might ask her for some head
I don't know that ho, I act like she dead
Insurance on my money like a wreck
Every time I see her, she lick the cleavage
Fuck her on a $10,000 bed


----------



## peter berger (Oct 15, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> Racks on racks on racks just might pull up in my Spider
> All my diamonds black you can motherfuckin' knight 'em
> All these pussy niggas whack, I'm a murk em every night'll
> Pull up screamin' blat, got my motor out a Viper
> ...


tyfohucacrnebazfcuhcbkmidnrgvfcasgeghokt


----------



## JamesWolverine (Oct 15, 2015)

peter berger said:


> tyfohucacrnebazfcuhcbkmidnrgvfcasgeghokt


Is that a virgin protecting his virginity tightly in his arms so no one steals it?


----------



## peter berger (Oct 15, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> Is that a virgin protecting his virginity tightly in his arms so no one steals it?


If thats what you want it to be


----------

